# What size of bipod for long range hunting elk



## PendletonCowboy

I hunt out west and am trying to decide which bipod to get for long range elk hunting. I've been looking at the Harris 6"-9" and the 9"-13", notched legs with a pivoting head.

Any suggestions or feedback is appreciated!


----------



## ebbs

Welcome to the site, PendletonCowboy!

Bipods can be a catch 22 on some occasions. The bummer about a short bipod is, if you're in tall grass or even scruffy landscape the super short ones can make it hard to see and get a clear shot path over. On the other hand, the taller you go the less stability you have. If you're thinking of going that low, I'd just as soon take your pack off and lay your rifle over it than add another pound of weight to the rifle you're carrying. Do that and add a decent set of shooting sticks to your ensemble and you'll be set to go. Here's a link to a thread that was started a while back and has seen some action on the topic:

Bipods/Rest Methods and Tactics


----------



## youngdon

Good advice ebbs. I too would opt for sticks, sitting or kneeling height. And you can make a set for just about nothing.

And yes welcome to the site!!


----------



## Airedale Marine

There is also a great product made in Montana called the Snipe Pod. Do a google search to find the website. GG&G makes a lot better bipod than Harris. I have three of them, and they aren't nearly as cheap as Harris, but they are worth the extra money. I have their heavy duty model on my AR-50 and they are great.


----------



## TDL1245

I'll never hunt west again without my Primos Trigger Sticks, bipod model, that I can shoot standing up. This year I jumped an elk and was in the pole timber. Unfortunately the only window I had of the elk at about 80 yards wasn't near a tree to get a rest on. I squeezed off a shot trying to sneak it between some trees but missed it. I purchased the Trigger Sticks when I got back to MO and used it for deer seson and loved it. It's perfect not extended for shooting from a blind in a chair, then perfect for standing up. Needless to say, I'd have been able to make a steady shot on the elk had I bought them before heading west. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## hassell

TDL1245 said:


> I'll never hunt west again without my Primos Trigger Sticks, bipod model, that I can shoot standing up. This year I jumped an elk and was in the pole timber. Unfortunately the only window I had of the elk at about 80 yards wasn't near a tree to get a rest on. I squeezed off a shot trying to sneak it between some trees but missed it. I purchased the Trigger Sticks when I got back to MO and used it for deer seson and loved it. It's perfect not extended for shooting from a blind in a chair, then perfect for standing up. Needless to say, I'd have been able to make a steady shot on the elk had I bought them before heading west. Good luck and I hope this helps.


 80yds away isn't much for a shot on an elk, if your like me I still get a touch of buck fever or just excited when I shoot anything, but a lot better then it use to be, never have tried shooting sticks but see where they can help in certain situations.


----------

